# Hoyt Intec



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

C'mon you hoyt guru's


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Can you post a photo of the bow and a close up of the cams?


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

yes. tomorrow I will


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

Here are some pics, Hoyt offices close at 4. Very hard for me to use phone at work. Why Hoyt doesn't have an email address in their contact us is beyond me. LOL... Hoyt shows specs for an Intec in 98 but none appear to be a one cam as the string specs are too short for a one cam,


----------

